# Quietest GTX 1070?



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

Well after owning this madly loud GTX 670 i am now sick to death of it and am wanting a VERY quiet 1070 for my next purchase.

What would you recommend? i have no real  preference on looks, all performance with me


----------



## qubit (Oct 28, 2016)

Get a Palit GameRock or MSI Gaming. Both quiet as a mouse!

Check out the TPU reviews for them.

Suggest you stretch to a 1080 if you can.

*EDIT* No Palit 1070 TPU review unfortunately, only 1080, but the MSI has been reviewed.

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Gaming_X

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Gaming_Z

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Palit/GeForce_GTX_1080_GameRock

Just get the non-Premium and overclock it. You also don't need the fancy G-Panel either, which is overpriced.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)

MSI Gaming X or Z 

I'm using AB custom fan profile, it spins around 1000rpm idle, can't hear it spinning, even while gaming.

My case is placed at about 50cm from my right ear.

I only hear the case exhaust fan a bit when idle.
(I do have to add, my case is noise insulated (be quiet silent base 600)

This card runs to 60 degrees max while benchmarking.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

qubit said:


> Get a Palit GameRock or MSI Gaming. Both quiet as a mouse!
> 
> Check out the TPU reviews for them.
> 
> ...




Holy hell they are quiet :O

my card reaches around 50DB just to keep it's self from throttling


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)

Also have to add , no coil whine.

Here's W1zz's review:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1070_Gaming_X/

Buy one you think is best,
(did had gigabyte hardware myself in the past, no problems at that time)
but I wouldn't buy a Gigabyte Pascal card, they have(had?) issues...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

I personally wouldn't recommend MSI to anyone. Their service is mediocre at best as are their video cards.

Me personally for a good silent card? Fan noise is around 30dBa under load with that cooler on the 1080.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/..._AMP!_Extreme_Video_Card_w-_Ice_Storm_Cooling


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

Well i think i will go with the Palit gamerock, it's 1DB louder at 30 DB which is ridiculously quiet, plus i get a free Gears of War 4 game, and it's a triple slot cooler... i love me some triple slot sexy. And lastly leaves me with more money for a beer after work.


-Never owned an MSI card.

Geforce makes i have owned.

Gainward
EVGA
PNY
Inno3D


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Well i think i will go with the Palit gamerock, it's 1DB louder at 30 DB which is ridiculously quiet, plus i get a free Gears of War 4 game, and it's a triple slot cooler... i love me some triple slot sexy. And lastly leaves me with more money for a beer after work.
> 
> 
> -Never owned an MSI card.
> ...



Gainward owns Palit, I have zero qualms for the Palit card, just a Zotac fan on my end.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

cdawall said:


> Gainward owns Palit, I have zero qualms for the Palit card, just a Zotac fan on my end.



Huge delta in cost vs the MSI for unknown reasons, and i'm not particularly liking the dragon theme on the MSI either, not saying it's a bad card though.

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/pal...hics-card-1920-core-1556mhz-gpu-1746mhz-boost
https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...cs-card-1920-core-1582-mhz-gpu-1771-mhz-boost

Plus all these cards OC to around the same anyway.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I personally wouldn't recommend MSI to anyone. Their service is mediocre at best as are their video cards.


I have 3 MSI GAMING 1070's. Two GAMING X, one standard GAMING.

I did not pay for them. So, this is an opinion without cost factored in.

I largely disagree with you. I also have two MSI 980s, which have a very similar cooler. The cards are basically silent, sitting in an open test bench right next to my monitor. They don't get hot at all, either.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> I have 3 MSI GAMING 1070's. Two GAMING X, one standard GAMING.
> 
> I did not pay for them. So, this is an opinion without cost factored in.
> 
> I largely disagree with you. I also have two MSI 980s, which have a very similar cooler. The cards are basically silent, sitting in an open test bench right next to my monitor. They don't get hot at all, either.



I see MSI and EVGA cards back for bad cards too much for me to recommend them to people. Their products have always been kinda meh to me and the tear downs of the PCB's show about the same meh opinion.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> The cards are basically silent





cadaveca said:


> They don't get hot at all, either.



I concur.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Huge delta in cost vs the MSI *for unknown reasons*, and i'm not particularly liking the dragon theme on the MSI either, not saying it's a bad card though.
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/pal...hics-card-1920-core-1556mhz-gpu-1746mhz-boost
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi...cs-card-1920-core-1582-mhz-gpu-1771-mhz-boost
> ...


The Palit only has a 2 year warranty, the MSI has a 3 year warranty.  Both cards come with a free Gears of War 4 game.


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The Palit only has a 2 year warranty, the MSI has a 3 year warranty.  Both cards come with a free Gears of War 4 game.



2 year warranty vs 3 year vs 50 more in cost.

Meh i prefer 2 years and to get more out of my money immediately


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 2 year warranty vs 3 year vs 50 more in cost.
> 
> Meh i prefer 2 years and to get more out of my money immediately



The Gainward is a cheaper card and should be the same basic card as the Palit?


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

cdawall said:


> The Gainward is a cheaper card and should be the same basic card as the Palit?



5DB sound difference, i was mainly aiming for the nearest Gaming X competitor and that happens to be te GameRock as @qubit rightly pointed out in post #2.

5DB might not be loud but after hearing how quiet a GTX 670 is... yeah i don't trust everything anymore lol, my GTX 480's in reference form were actually far more tolerable and quieter.. a bit of perspective :/


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 5DB sound difference, i was mainly aiming for the nearest Gaming X competitor and that happens to be te GameRock as @qubit rightly pointed out in post #2.
> 
> 5DB might not be loud but after hearing how quiet a GTX 670 is... yeah i don't trust everything anymore lol, my GTX 480's in reference form were actually far more tolerable and quieter.. a bit of perspective :/



That't fair I upgraded from a 290 that sounded like it was trying to take off and fly away so I know exactly what you are getting at. I also didn't find the stack of GTX 470's I had to be too terribly loud.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> 5DB might not be loud but after hearing how quiet a GTX 670 is... yeah i don't trust everything anymore lol, my GTX 480's in reference form were actually far more tolerable and quieter.. a bit of perspective :/


3db = doubling of volume. So 5 db is nearly 4x as loud.



cdawall said:


> I see MSI and EVGA cards back for bad cards too much for me to recommend them to people. Their products have always been kinda meh to me and the tear downs of the PCB's show about the same meh opinion.



Meh. It depends on what you are looking for. It's not like some PCB design makes these GPUs clock any higher for daily use. I'll easily say that there are certain cards I'd chose over others if only buying for benching, but for daily use, requirements are different. I don't OC my video cards; I'd buy faster or multiples if I wanted more performance, or go for the highest-clocked card. However, there isn't much difference in clocks with all these 1070's, really, so the choice for me goes to looks and noise levels, and I like red and black.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2016)

My Palit 980ti is quiet (indeed inaudible in winter).

 Edit- the cooler on the 1070 looks suspiciously similar and the 1070 makes less heat..


----------

